

Ask HN: How do you sell yourself as a new non-web freelancer to clients? - diminium

This question was cloned from pbj at https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4156764<p>What kind of advice does everyone have if your not a web freelancer?<p>Let's say your trying to market your skills as a big data expert or an algorithm expert or quant expert.  How would you sell your services?
======
tijs
Same way only easier; since your skill is more specific making it easier for
people to figure out what to hire you for and for you to find out who your
clients are.

I guess your portfolio could relate some use cases. And lacking those there
are a zillion open data projects that could probably use your help which you
could use to build your name. Also a good way to network a bit as probably
people with big data know other people with big data who are hiring.

